# Syncro iMessage et numéros téléphones/ contacts



## Katsini (16 Octobre 2011)

ICloud est installé sur mon iPAD 2.
Je rencontre un problème avec iMessage.
Quand je veux choisir un destinataire, il s'affiche, puis passe au rouge avec un point d'exclamation qui me signale:" 06.61.... n'est pas enregistré avec iMessage".
J'ai pourtant vérifié tous les réglages 
Avez-vous une idée du pb ?:hein:
Merci !
Katsini.


----------



## roro16710 (18 Octobre 2011)

desactive le bluetooth pour voir


----------

